# Pot City, USA on A&E



## greenfriend (Oct 18, 2009)

Intervention: Intervention In-Depth: Pot City, USA[/COLOR]

*Monday, October 19 9:00pm EST*


A lot of people think that Humboldt County in northern California is an American paradise. Small towns in the county like Arcata look like they've been plucked right out of a Norman Rockwell painting. But the town has a dirty little secret--law enforcement officials say that over 1,000 homes there may be growing marijuana illegally. Capt. Mark Chapman and the Humboldt County Drug Task Force are determined to take back the town, house by house. Our cameras follow as they make busts and fly over forestlands searching for hidden marijuana groves.


----------



## Mountain_Homegrown (Oct 18, 2009)

That  link  is no  good


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2009)

I guess i hve something to watch on tv tomorrow night...


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 18, 2009)

I always tape and watch intervention a&e has some great shows..thanks for the heads up green!


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

I cant stand that intervention show, it reminds me of myself about nine years ago.  I seriously can not watch that show, it kills me.  

But I will be watching at 9 tomorrow.


----------



## viper (Oct 18, 2009)

we use to get dime bags at eldorado park that was from humbolt co -- it was always good --- i remember an oriental guy jumping up and down with a dime bag in his hand saying humbolt humbolt humbolt , funniest thing i ever saw


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

me have weed.  you buy, two dolla, good time.


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah, I expect that I will be checking that one out. Kinda interested in how that FLIR thing works. I kinda wish we had an area talking about how to defeat those kinds of things.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Oct 19, 2009)

Yep-I'm gonna watch it-caught previews last night-I smell propaganda however.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up about the show, but frankly, it sounds like another episode of "Lets scare everyone about Marijuana".

I have no desire to watch more cop sponsored scare tactics of cops beating in doors, busting people and talking about how evil Marijuana is.

For an hour, they are going to spout every exaggerated claim that cops use to make weed sound like it's the worst thing on the planet.

The more people tune in, the more the TV stations will think that type of programming is really, really wanted.

The more people who tune in, the more leverage the cops have later when they say "So many people are against Marijuana that every time we have a show about putting them in prison, it's a #1 show with record breaking viewers.

It's like feeding table scraps to a lion standing in your living room. Keep feeding him and when you're out of scraps, he's gonna eat YOU.

Thanks again, but I'll pass. I am not feeding the lion or the pigs.


----------



## greenfriend (Oct 19, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads-up about the show, but frankly, it sounds like another episode of "Lets scare everyone about Marijuana".
> 
> I have no desire to watch more cop sponsored scare tactics of cops beating in doors, busting people and talking about how evil Marijuana is.
> 
> Thanks again, but I'll pass. I am not feeding the lion or the pigs.


 
Lots of propaganda, true.  An uninformed viewer will probably believe what they see.  But for folks who have been around Humboldt and know what its really like its kinda hilarious to watch these pigs on a wild goose chase to win their "war on drugs"


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 19, 2009)

greenfriend said:
			
		

> Lots of propaganda, true. An uninformed viewer will probably believe what they see. But for folks who have been around Humboldt and know what its really like its kinda hilarious to watch these pigs on a wild goose chase to win their "war on drugs"


Pigs on a goose chase....now that's funny! That image is locked into my head now...hehe


----------



## FUM (Oct 19, 2009)

When I was down in Humboldt this person was took for $190.000.00 by police. That's no goose chase my friend. Probably chump change, but...

To bad that we have to keep a look out posted in the land of the free.


----------



## captain1 (Oct 19, 2009)

Funny the typical drug dealer with pitbulls..... I have two that I have rescued they would attack you with kisses. I hate these shows.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 19, 2009)

I watched a piece of the show.
When the guy was like, "Look how slow my power meter spins."
Then goes next door and, "Now look how fast my neighbors power meter spins."

Id have him arrested for trespassing or something. Yell out the door, "You think that meter is fast, watch what lead can do." lol


----------



## parkone (Oct 19, 2009)

I live in Mckinleyville, about 1 minute from Arcata. 1000 homes? Try 10,000 homes. And I think it's Capt Tom Chapman. We used to play poker together...lol


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 20, 2009)

So sad about the single dad with cancer and the autistic son with no one to take care of him... :cry:


----------



## IRISH (Oct 20, 2009)

i walked in, and gf was watching it earlier tonight. i walked in on the part where some guy was bellyachin' about grow houses up, and down his street to the city council. he was ranting on how thier all drug dealers, and a council woman told him she heard enough from him , and to sit down cause she was talking now. she said we've heard enough of the garbage your spewing, you keep saying dealers, and all we see are sick people getting thier medicine.  ... go girl...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2009)

I watched part of it, but could not stomach it and had to turn it off...propaganda is probably a nice term to use.  I can think of some stronger words that I would like to use, but they would be *****'d out.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 20, 2009)

didn't see it, but heard basically what y'all are saying, bunch of lame ** propaganda.
why can't they ever show films like 'the union' on tv?.. something fact based.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 20, 2009)

I have to disagree I didnt think it was lame or proaganda...1000 out of 7000 houses is a lot of grow huts and some are so damaged after a grow they have to be torn down...that is fact. the people growing there arent like the most of us..they destroy everything and then leave it for others to clean up..the fact that the home prices have been raised is also interesting..ya there was some whining from non growers but a lot of it was legit. I would be upset if someone was tortured 6 houses down from me over pot...Just saying..


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 20, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> So sad about the single dad with cancer and the autistic son with no one to take care of him... :cry:



That part really hit a heartstring with me as well.  That dispensary has my respect for giving out free medicine to men like him, and a veteran no less, who really are in difficult situations.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 20, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I have to disagree I didnt think it was lame or proaganda...1000 out of 7000 houses is a lot of grow huts and some are so damaged after a grow they have to be torn down...that is fact. the people growing there arent like the most of us..they destroy everything and then leave it for others to clean up..the fact that the home prices have been raised is also interesting..ya there was some whining from non growers but a lot of it was legit. I would be upset if someone was tortured 6 houses down from me over pot...Just saying..



I agree.  It is people like that who make this "war" we are fighting difficult for the rest of us.  Destroying that property is NOT right and only gives police and politicians bullets to fight for legalization.  That is just greed.


----------



## greenfriend (Oct 20, 2009)

In my book,  Arcata is the coolest place in the world.  chillin with the hippies and smoking inside redwood trees in Arcata community forest, not to mention this is the only place where someone has given me a fat bag of good weed, FOR FREE!

LEO, get the heck out!!


----------



## BlueNose (Oct 20, 2009)

It was more than a full does of propaganda but had some good points as well so I watched it anyhow..need to hear both sides of the story so I can have my arguments ready for why mj isn't a problem.

The houses being destroyed is ridiculous and I see no reason why you can't grow and keep your house presentable. If weed was legal people could freely grow in the backyard and those houses would have never gotten to the point of needing to be gutted and rebuilt.

In all honesty, the town looked like crap, with what I saw in the video, it has always looked like that. The video of downtown looked like any other crappy town that people pass through to get to a good place.  

This show is exactly why mj should be legal in all 50 states. If I can grow a few plants in my yard then why would I buy a bag from a grower like those in Arcata? I wouldn't. 

On a side note- The people with the rental house that got destroyed are not very smart. Why would you rent out your house in a place where you see other houses being destroyed by renters? Sell it and move to a nice town. I find it hard to believe that people have a hard time selling houses in the town considering how many grow houses they have.


----------



## AcesUp (Oct 20, 2009)

I like the comment about pot is as valuable as gold. I don't know anyone that pays north of #1000.00 per ounce.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Oct 20, 2009)

Well I posted in my post that I going to watch and guess what?
I got busy with other things-probably better off.


Gb


----------



## kasgrow (Oct 21, 2009)

AcesUp said:
			
		

> I like the comment about pot is as valuable as gold. I don't know anyone that pays north of #1000.00 per ounce.



That is what I thought of when I heard that. I watched for the pot shots.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 21, 2009)

Well...here is my 2cents on it.

The "Emerald" triangle has been, and prob will be the MECCA for outdoor grows in the USA. Been like that since I was a toker.
Back in da day, you could go up and purchase what you need from very cool folks who have been "farmin;" for years, generations.

What has happened over the last 5 years or so is simple. It's the "Gold rush" that we are all hearing and reading about. The media also plays this same story. Folks are moving to Cali and are able to "make a living" growing herb.

As with Locals, the rest of the country knows that Humbolt is leniant with MJ, and MMJ growing. Prob a worldwide fact.

So, Joe Blow from out of State moves to california and goes right to the "Emerald" triange area to seek thier fortune.
Once they get there, they SOON figure out that they are really not welcome. They also find out that all the Land is sewed up by folks who have had that land for generations, thus leaving NO rural areas to buy.

So, they buy/rent homes in the local towns. They have no recourse but to grow indoors, because the locals will steal/sabotage their outdeezy. Fact.

These folks soon get tied into the "criminal" element because they do not now better and think all californian's are "cool hippy's" without thinking about Cali having the biggest Gang population of all 50 states.
So, thinking that everyone is cool, they get into the wrong circles and learn to blow out whole houses in order to compete with the locals who grow BIG farms. The whole town knows whats up, including "thug types".

The rest is destroyed homes and beat up and tortured folks.

If your thinking of moving to Cali and striking it rich growing herb, take a lesson.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Oct 21, 2009)

NorCal,
Your post reminds me of when I lived in Colorado and this roomate of mine and a buddy of his wanted to go to Cali and pick oranges in Bakersfield. So they took all their money and some of mine(!) and took off. They made it halfway through Arizona before they were out of money- pissed parents wired money so they could go back home.
I laugh about it to this day-and I got most of my money back.

Gb


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 21, 2009)

stuff like this is enough to make this lady scared..
A   man who police say set a housemate on fire because of a dispute over marijuana plants was booked Tuesday on charges of attempted murder and arson.

J, is accused of dousing a 40-year-old woman with an accelerant and setting her on fire Oct. 6. There were about 100 marijuana plants in the southwest  home, police said.

The woman sustained third-degree burns on more than 40% of her body and is in critical condition at  the Regional Center. M  was also burned in the fire, receiving second- and third-degree burns on more than 15% of his body.

The house was destroyed.

M  also was booked on charges of torture, mayhem and domestic violence.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Oct 21, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> stuff like this is enough to make this lady scared..
> A man who police say set a housemate on fire because of a dispute over marijuana plants was booked Tuesday on charges of attempted murder and arson.
> 
> J, is accused of dousing a 40-year-old woman with an accelerant and setting her on fire Oct. 6. There were about 100 marijuana plants in the southwest home, police said.
> ...


 
Evil and Greed for ya.
Gb


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 23, 2009)

From the description posted above I knew it would be CRAP....  total waste of time...    Keep spinning those lies...  :hubba:


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 24, 2009)

I wanted to see it anyway but I missed it somehow.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 24, 2009)

I missed it, but my landlord best friend was all fired up over....

"if renters did that to one of my houses, I would shoot them" and

"my granddaughter is about to go to Humbolt State, Im thinking twice about that now"

Show sounds like the show was the worst of the worst growing in Arcata.

Very sad that property gets torn up. Outdoor Growers invade my mountain community, the ones that do not own property and use federal land usually distroy the area too growing.  Leaveing harmful pesticides and garbage all over the grow area.  The locals growing seem to be law abiding "Medical Recommended" types.  Drive down a street here, during flower season and you get a whiff of MJ bout every three houses/backyards.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 24, 2009)

for everyone that missed it I think youtube has it all on this page



hxxp://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=pot+city+usa&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## parkone (Oct 24, 2009)

You have to look at how much money is being put back in the community by these grow houses. I was born in Arcata and still live close by. There is a Hydro shop on every corner. Some are in brand new buildings 20k sqf or more, making millions. Someone local owns that business. Those are local people employed. The Grow house owners are also the ones buying prime rib and lobster for dinner and drinking Crown Royal for desert. Buying jacked up deisel trucks and quads and boats. All $$ going back into the community. I've lived in Humboldt my entire life and seen the fishing industry die, the timber industry die. If it wasnt for pot, this community would be all but dead itself. The big time growers are not bothering anyone, they're not even selling their weed here. It's going out of town. The townsmen should welcome these people.


----------



## Piperson (Oct 24, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> for everyone that missed it I think youtube has it all on this page
> 
> 
> 
> hxxp://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=pot+city+usa&search_type=&aq=f



:hubba: Thanks for that link. I was trying to find it. The problem with  mj is that it is ilegal. It should be legalized. :headbang2:


----------



## smokeytimes (Oct 24, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> for everyone that missed it I think youtube has it all on this page
> 
> 
> 
> hxxp://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=pot+city+usa&search_type=&aq=f





Your a Doll 2Dog. hanks for posting a link to this, I missed it as well.

Take two or three from this :bong:


----------

